
Dell releases new tool to detect BIOS attacks - scalableUnicon
https://www.zdnet.com/article/dell-releases-new-tool-to-detect-bios-attacks/
======
rmrfstar
It is really frustrating that they do not ship checksums for immutable
sections of the UEFI image, as this would require almost no effort on their
part [1]. Of course enterprise out of the extreme HAP universe doesn't care
because it won't invest the effort to image their chips.

[1]
[https://github.com/LongSoft/UEFITool](https://github.com/LongSoft/UEFITool)

